# How to Move ON



## Stampede (May 4, 2012)

Wife and I are in the process of ending a 20 year marriage.

Emotionally, I have moved on. I know that until things are finalized, associations with the opposite sex will be out of the question. I have had the opportunity, but have not acted upon it. 

For those of you that have gone through this what have you done to get past the hurt, get past the anger. There are young children involved as well. Truthfully, if I never see my STBXW it would not break my heart.

Suggestions??


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

It is a process, a journey of highs and lows. I still feel hurt, but less often. I feel a ton of.anger, but.I k.ow that when I am ready, I will let go of it. There is no magic formula, but it takes a combination of therapy (counseling, reading, posting here), getting involved in your OWN interests, activities and routines, and making new friendships/community engagements. I also find that seeing the problems in other people's lives help me pit mine into perspective...a friend lost a newborn baby this week, so why waste my precious love and time on my ex? Volunteer to help those less fortunate. Get back to nature. Look to spirituality/religion. Yoga and meditation (it really does work!) Find whatever soothes YOU and do it regularly if you want to see results!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh, and outside of co-parenting, avoid contact with her. That part is HUGE.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stampede (May 4, 2012)

MyselfAgain said:


> Oh, and outside of co-parenting, avoid contact with her. That part is HUGE.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Things have not been finalized but did look at the website yesterday and saw that her petition had been filed.

Yes, I have moved on. And I could care less if I ever see her again. Thankfully I have a child that is driving age so that might help a little.

Gonna be tuff. Never thought I would absolutely detest the person that I have spent the last twenty years with.


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Focus on yourself and your child --- and not on exw.


----------



## Stampede (May 4, 2012)

jh52 said:


> Focus on yourself and your child --- and not on exw.


That is what I am doing right now. I have multiple children to take care of and that is my focus. Wife has gone off the deep end and it is time for me to move on!


----------

